# Info For All Dog CLubs



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys/gals, 

The state is requiring a new special use permit that technically carries a $50 fee as well. Let me know if you have not heard of it and I will give you more details. I have been dealing with a couple really great people from the DWR on this (including Eric Anderson, Val Bachman, and a lady at the Ogden office named Pam) this week and they have been extremely helpful. This is a new program implemented in the summer. It is not a good thing for people/clubs like us, specially if they do impose the $50 fee per event/day. I get the feeling that there will be some tweaking to this over time. I see this as something potentially that dog clubs are going to really have to unite together and have a voice. 

Just FYI.

KC


----------

